# Texas H.O. Racing - T.H.O.R.



## beast1624

The last race of the Texas H.O. Racing fall series is Saturday December 10th. Here's a link to all the information and pictures of the first 5 races on the Texas Slot Cars Forum:

http://excoboard.com/TexasSlotCars/148725

We will post come pics here after the last race.


----------



## beast1624

Track is ready for the race Saturday. Keeping is simple for now.


----------



## alpink

WOW, that is a pretty cool over/under. and the unfinished landscape looks like a winter white out of snow freshly plowed off the track. Winter Wonderland! cool.


----------



## beast1624

Thanks Al! The whole thing was built on a 2x4 grid like the railroad guys do. We filled in the gaps with foam sheets and covered with plaster cloth. Track boarders are Woodland Scenics HO Foam Roadbed. It was so much work to get it to this point that it will definitely be a winter scene for a while! I must say the biggest plus to the whole project has been a VERY understanding wife!

This was our original inspiration for doing the winterscape:

http://www.youtube.com/embed/RmhFhYI_tDI


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Heard everyone had a blast!!! Sorry I missed it.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Well, we had a great time over at Larry's this past weekend.










I'll try to get the results posted on the site tomorrow.


----------



## beast1624

I dunno...looks like a pretty rough bunch to me...I heard that kid in the right front got his teeth knocked out in a wreck on the front stretch.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Racin this weekend in Waxahachie!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Big race tomorrow.

Can't sleep.


----------



## beast1624

Very competitive race yesterday. Rich! Need to post your pics!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Yeah, hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*6-30-12 in Ennis, TX. Land of Boz*

Later than I intended, but here's some pics of the action...

Tuning and pit boxes...


















*The Trans Am series...*



















*IROC*...











*F1*



























More pics and complete info to be posted here...
http://excoboard.com/TexasSlotCars/148725

Next race is July 22nd in Fort Worth, TX.


----------



## beast1624

Thanks for posting, Rich!


----------



## bearsox

*Hi Rich ,
thanks for posting up the pics ! I like following you guys but can i ask 1 question ? Is there any way if 1 time ya can tell us who is who in the pics ? I know some of you guys from emails , purchases from my website , chat rooms etc but never met or seen in person ! So it would be cool to see the faces of guys like Loremo or Boz or General Lee etc ! 

Thanks if ya can help , Bear :wave: 
*


----------



## beast1624

Maybe I can help, 'Sox. In the top picture (Post 6) from left to right:

Beast (Stacey Wright)
Robert (don't know his last name...do you Rich?)
Larry Welch
Steve LaRemo
Jim Goucher
Bill Gilmore (seated in front)
John Monk (my SIL)
Tyler Faulkner (my GS)
Lonny Gesto (in the back with the blue bandanna)
Rich Sanders

In post 12 in the green shirt with the black cap: Jerry Boswell

We have more guys that show up from time to time but I think that covers everyone pictured. General didn't make it to either of these races. Lonny is the one organizing our series. He posts the results here on the Texas Slot Cars board:

http://excoboard.com/TexasSlotCars/148725


----------



## LeeRoy98

Awesome pix, thanks Rich!!

Gary


----------



## beast1624

Race #6 this Sunday at Steve LaRemo's. Got some out of town guests coming in for this one. More later.


----------



## bearsox

*Excellent just what i wanted info wise ! Thanks a bunch for putting a face to so many name s for me ! BTW if your gonna be at Steve Loremo's place this weekend ... he is having not just the otta towners come in for the race but I at Balls Out HO have sent his a bunch of race prizes for you guys ! Hope you all have a blast and enjoy the weekend racin !!! 

Bear 

*


beast1624 said:


> Maybe I can help, 'Sox. In the top picture (Post 6) from left to right:
> 
> Beast (Stacey Wright)
> Robert (don't know his last name...do you Rich?)
> Larry Welch
> Steve LaRemo
> Jim Goucher
> Bill Gilmore (seated in front)
> John Monk (my SIL)
> Tyler Faulkner (my GS)
> Lonny Gesto (in the back with the blue bandanna)
> Rich Sanders
> 
> In post 12 in the green shirt with the black cap: Jerry Boswell
> 
> We have more guys that show up from time to time but I think that covers everyone pictured. General didn't make it to either of these races. Lonny is the one organizing our series. He posts the results here on the Texas Slot Cars board:
> 
> http://excoboard.com/TexasSlotCars/148725


----------



## slotcarman12078

Looks like y'all got a good crew there!! I hope Rich didn't psyche you guys out too much with that orange shirt! :lol: And all this time I thought he was a Petty fan! :tongue:


----------



## beast1624

We had a great race yesterday with about 20 guys in attendance. These are the ones who came in from out of state:
Donny Aurema
Steve Godinez
Dave Simma
Anthony Zampelli
Mark Marengo

It was great to meet these new fellow racers. Rich has a bunch of pictures to post later.


----------



## bearsox

*Hey fellas wheres those pics ya promised us ? Steve Loremo also owes me some pics to post up on my website yet as well from the race ! I wanted to see the cars the guys the track etc ! Pics pics pics LOL ! 

Bear 
*


----------



## beast1624

'Sox
Tex called and told me he is having some computer logistics issues (he took a ton of pics at the last race). He said he will post them soon as he gets everything back up.


----------



## Chop1965

Is this the same beast as on the SIC forum? I really must join that forum someday, now I don't lurk so much


----------



## beast1624

Same one. Good to see you here!


----------



## Chop1965

I think ICS does not allow two accounts from the same IP addy, so I have been told, but I lurk and I have seen your larger track.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Got some pics posted today. Here's that Trans Am class.











And here's a group shot of most of the racers...










More pics posted here...

http://excoboard.com/TexasSlotCars/148725/1879962?page=1#6213987


----------



## wheelszk

WOW , look at all of the NJ guys.


----------



## alpink

" Dude ! "


----------



## beast1624

Dunno'. Looks like a pretty rough bunch to me.


----------



## wheelszk

NTxSlotCars said:


> Got some pics posted today. Here's that Trans Am class.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a group shot of most of the racers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics posted here...
> 
> http://excoboard.com/TexasSlotCars/148725/1879962?page=1#6213987








NTx, where r u in the pic?


----------



## Shadowracer

Hey Tex, I followed the web to the THOR message board and checked out your rules. You guys just run the 2 divisions, box stock Mega G and the Trans Am "light mod Tjet" class, correct? 

Do you find these rules pretty much keep everyone happy?


----------



## NTxSlotCars

wheelszk said:


> NTx, where r u in the pic?


Behind the camera...


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Shadowracer said:


> Hey Tex, I followed the web to the THOR message board and checked out your rules. You guys just run the 2 divisions, box stock Mega G and the Trans Am "light mod Tjet" class, correct?
> 
> Do you find these rules pretty much keep everyone happy?


Nope.
But there are some adjustments coming next season that hopefully will keep everyone on a more level playing field.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

I sure hated to miss a day of racing today,
but I reaaly needed a day of nothingness.

Slept most of the day.


----------



## beast1624

*2012 results and new series for 2013*

Here's the results from the 2012 series that ended in December.

Getting ready for this year's series. First race is this Saturday.

Here's the rules for the classes

The box stock Trans Am class is the same as last year. The Mega G class has been opened up to pretty much allow anything as long as the chassis is stock. Should be interesting...although I usually wind up running the slower cars that stay on rather than my fastest cars. New this year is a third class: Vintage Hot Rod on JL/AW T-Jets (instead of a 'track owners choice' IROC race...much easier on the person hosting the race) with either '40 Willy's Coupe or '37 Dash Ford. Anyone in the area is welcome to come.

Schedule is here


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Here are some pics from the race this past Saturday, Feb 9th.

Trans Am series... 










A closer look...










MegaG F1 series (my favorite)...










A closer look... @@


















The winner, on his home track... Steve Loremo










Nice little track. A mini Champion by Brad Bowman...


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Pics and race results on my facebook page...
www.facebook.com/pages/North-Texas-Slot-Cars

Might get to post them here in the next few days...


----------



## beast1624

Not on FB...waiting for your pics.


----------



## beast1624

Here's the standings after the first 2 races...Congrats, Tex, on winning Mega G!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Dont see the third race listed here.

The fourth race was at Lonnie's "All Scales Raceway" this past Saturday.

I took second. The guy with the highly modified front wing took the win.


----------



## beast1624

Total points after race 4




























Series Standings after race 4 taking drops into account:




























Rich, looks like you are right there in the hunt on F1...congrats on yesterday. We wound up with 17 family members at our little league game yesterday. The kids won their game...fun day.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Thanks for the post!
Glad yalls game went well.
Caint wait for the next race!


----------



## beast1624

Rich
These are the ones I was telling you about. They measure out at .442


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Last race of the season this weekend at "The Beast"!!!!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Big finally is tomorrow!!!

With Remo winning the last two races, I think he already has the F1 championship locked up.

Hopefully I can secure second. The points are so tight anything can happen.


----------



## beast1624

Looking forward to everyone coming over. Grill is hot and the keg is cold.


----------



## beast1624

Here's the final standings. Congrats to Jerry Bozwell for 1st place in T-Jet Trans Am and AW T-JEt Vintage Hot Rod; Steve Laremo for first in F1 Mega G. Congrats to Tex for 3rd in Mega G and Derik Gilmore for 2nd in all three classes:


----------



## beast1624

BTW Rich: I have your trophy for Mega G. Call me.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Been meanin for get by there, but I been sick forever.
Maybe next week.


----------



## beast1624

Just give me a shout. I should be here.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Bump!


----------



## beast1624

New series commin'...let you know more after we meet on Friday up at Mike's. Come on up if you can.


----------

